# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Developed crazy rash second week in my cycle.HELP!

## wanabeMASSIVE!

Hi im on my second week in my bulking cycle im taking Test enth 500mg per week and 40mg Danabol ed, and already i look and feel bigger - stronger but then i developed these red spots mild rashes on my fore arm but didnt take much notice until it started spreading to my body and it is pretty bad.

I have it on my neck, arms, legs, back (basically everywhere)... and its started coming up to my left cheek.. 

I havent been to the docs yet coz they are fully booked and i need to ring them tomorrow 8am and see if there is any cancellations otherwise i have to wait a week WTF... 

Any ways i thought it was the Danabol im taking so i stopped taking them as i was noking back 40mg in 1 go (is that extreme?) and i was also taking Milkthisle, Multi Vit+Minerals and Vit B6 at the same time.

Any ways i was wondering if any1 has had this or knows what it is and if theres a cure i need HELP!


Thanks in advance guys!

WBM!

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

*P.S.* I will try uploading pics soon and any info once i have seen the Doctor. 


Chow!

----------


## tboney

Is this your first cycle? Are these compounds that you have used before?

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

> Is this your first cycle? Are these compounds that you have used before?


i've done a cycle before sust 250 @ 500mg and yellow top deca @200mg a week -no pct- (i didnt know jack about roids then) and recently i did test enth @ 500mg a week and the pct was clomid and temoxifin which was all cool, but the Danabol is a new thing for me. 

The Danabol i am using are the Thai 1s labled Danabol DS (Methandrostenolone ) 10mg tabs (blue heart shaped). 

pic attached...

----------


## tboney

I wld post that danabol pic in the steroid pics section to see if someone could clarify if it is legit. I know that when I am on cycle I am prone to heat rashes. Go out and get some benedryl and see if it helps. If not your doc may need to call you in some prednisone or something. You can also try some hydrocortisone lotion. Any way give the benedryl and hydro a shot for a day or so and if it doesnt get any better go see the doc. I hope that helps!!

----------


## tboney

Also, soak in a warm tub for about 30 mins every night and see if that helps.

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

> Also, soak in a warm tub for about 30 mins every night and see if that helps.


Thanks man..

The pic is from the net but the gear is legit. 

I will follow your advice on benedryl and hydrocortisone lotion till i see the Doc. 

Many thanks buddy  :AaGreen22: 

WBM!

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

I was thinking i may have damaged my liver due to taking 40mg in 1 shot with 250ml of water.. 

My urine was a dark yellow for a bit too till i stopped the D-bol and other vits. 

Could this be that i may have damaged my liver>

I am also thinking of having a blood test and a Hep A/B shot.

It really is scary shit i googled rashes and some rashes last 2 years or more.. 

Im gonna be firm to the Doc and tell him the course im on the only thing is that he might say oh stop it an shit on the rule that its not legal :Shrug:  i dno!

But has any 1 else had the same symptoms?

Thanks.

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

I got the benedryl and some lotion to sooth the itching... will let u knw wats up at the docs in the morning! :Smilie:  followed with pics.

Cheerio! :Welcome:

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

Pics.

----------


## im83931

Looks like hives from the pic. I am no dr though. It could be a reaction to the oils in the injection.

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

> Looks like hives from the pic. I am no dr though. It could be a reaction to the oils in the injection.


How long does Hives last? 

im gonna stop the injections now also... :Frown:

----------


## im83931

If its something in the oil that your alergic to, and you keep injecting, then youll keep the hives. You should go get them checked out.

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

> If its something in the oil that your alergic to, and you keep injecting, then youll keep the hives. You should go get them checked out.


Yeh guna get em checked out tmorow!

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

OK for those peeps who are prob following my post :Icon Rolleyes:  i went to the docs and he said that what i have seems to be Pityriasis Rosea and he gave me a big tub of Aqueous cream (which is to sooth the itching) and its not an allergic reaction or any thing but unlucky people get it  :Frown: . 

On the bright side i know this cute chick who has the same thing.. 

And ther is NO cure for it..It heals it self could take up to 3 months  :0icon Pissedoff:  which really pises me off cause the doc said not to take part in physical activities and when i hit the gym i like to hit it hard..

The spots however have covered my body now and the weather is really good and i fookin cant wear a T shirt or a vest..what a bummer eh! And i have it on my hands too  :Frown: 

Pics added... 


Peace out fellas!

WBM!

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

Im cured!  :Big Grin:

----------

